# Oregon Inlet Catwalk Fishing Report 6.24.04



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

Fished on the Oregon Inlet Catwalk on Thursday 6.24.04 in the AM from 8a - 12p.

Tagged / Released 18 flounder from 10" to 14", all caught on live mullet.

Kept 2 for dinner on Friday ... one Carolina Keeper, and one Virginia Keeper. (15 1/2" and 19"); that's enough to feed wife, son and in-laws ... if I make a lot of hush-puppies and onion rings to go with them.

THROW THE BIG ONES BACK

Jake Ace


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Jake, are they doing any Trout fishing at night there?? Years (TOO MANY) ago that was the spot for the Greys, last few times I was there you couldn't see a Trout for all the Stripers.


----------



## ketch69 (Jul 8, 2001)

I was wondering about the Trout also. I'm gonna be down for the week after the 4th and plan on trying a couple nights.


DEAN


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Dean,used to do it all the time back in the day, light on the water to attract the bait fish and SMALL 1/4-3/8 oz. leadheads with light colored curlytail grubs. Got so good to me I eventually bought my first pier net for those 8-12 lb. Greys.

Last few years I've seen nothing but Stripers. Good luck if you go.


----------



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

I'm kinda of a fair weather / wimpy fisherman ... no foul weather gear and no night fishing, so I don't know what goes on at their night.

However, I might guess judging from the condition of the Catwalk, that there's a lot of drinking, public urination, littering and some fishing that's going on.

THROW THE BIG ONES BACK

Jake Ace


----------



## NCsurffisher (Jun 27, 2004)

There was a very good run of big gray trout last spring/summer, but none that I have seen or heard of this year.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Jake Ace said:


> However, I might guess judging from the condition of the Catwalk, that there's a lot of drinking, public urination, littering and some fishing that's going on.
> 
> THROW THE BIG ONES BACK
> 
> Jake Ace


Jake,I am guilty of the public peeing....when you are on the beach and you have doused a few cold ones.....a urinal close by is is verry uncommon.....but besides peeing....drunk in publ;ic and littering ....well not my style....hope them flatties taste as well as mine...stuffed mine wit some blue crab.....seems to be an aphrodisiac wit the misses    

Tight lines,and hope you break your flattie taggin record


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

Jake Ace said:


> I'm kinda of a fair weather / wimpy fisherman ... no foul weather gear and no night fishing, so I don't know what goes on at their night.
> 
> However, I might guess judging from the condition of the Catwalk, that there's a lot of drinking, public urination, littering and some fishing that's going on.
> 
> ...


The only legitimate reason to fish in the daylight, is if you're targeting Flounder.

If you're not night fishing, you're shooting yourself in the foot.

I agree with you about that miserable, noisey, crouded, dirty bridge.

If that was the only place I could fish, I'd stay home.


----------

